
How Jasonette Went from an Esoteric App to a Radical New Way to Make Native Apps - gliechtenstein
http://blog.jasonette.com/2016/01/12/Jasonette-2016-in-review?hn
======
gliechtenstein
A couple of months ago I released Jasonette with a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12879179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12879179)

We've made a lot of progress since I open sourced it, so I thought I would
share my experience.

This is my first blog post to share my experience working on Jasonette.

Would appreciate feedback!

